

Enyo 2.0 exits beta - unwiredben
http://blog.enyojs.com/post/27492225747/enyo-2-exits-beta

======
joshuafcole
We've also launched a redesign of the website (now live at
<http://enyojs.com/>. Like Enyo 2.0, it's cross-platform, responsive, and
definitely open for criticism.

If you have any suggestions on how we can make the website or the framework
better, please let us know!

Nota Bene: Both the carousel on the homepage and the interactive tutorial on
the about page are using Enyo 2.0. The total time spent on both elements was
around 2 days. Once you get into the mindset, Enyo really is a pleasure to
work with.

~~~
isandunk
The site looks great Josh. The only comment I have is the graphic styles of
the 3 images of the carousel are quite different from one another. The first
image, with different types of devices and a transparent background works best
methinks (also, on the free samples image, some of the text is distorted,
which makes me a sad panda!)

~~~
joshuafcole
Thanks! I'll definitely forward your advice to the designer who made those
graphics. Hopefully if she has some time she can bring them into line!

Your eye for typography has also bested mine, the distortion didn't occur to
me until you pointed it out. I think the idea was to draw attention to browser
while maintaining the flow of the text, but I'll speak with her to see if she
can magic up some alternatives. We sure wouldn't want to kill anybody's inner
typographer!

~~~
isandunk
Cheers Josh, hopefully she won't hate me for that feedback... Heh.

------
mcturner
Looking forward to see what it can do! I worked for hp for over 10 years and
the internal joke was that hp was the best software killer company ever! The
initial release was flawed from the get go, but it will be interesting to see
how well this version works. Optimistic!

------
nathanpc
Awesome to know it's out of beta. Hope there is more Onyx documentation
available since the last time I tried to learn about it using the Sampler I
was a bit confused with some controls and how to implement them.

~~~
joshuafcole
I'm not directly part of the Enyo team, but I know that members have been
working on an improved and unified Sampler app, to give a feel for using all
of the components within an actual deployed app. Filling out the documentation
is also definitely underway.

You should also check out the developer forums (<http://forums.enyojs.com/>).
Experienced developers and the Enyo team both love to help out.

------
coder543
The Sampler doesn't work on Chrome for Android. All clicks are detected
roughly half the physical height of the screen above where the touch landed.
Tested on a Galaxy Nexus.

~~~
RoySutton
Thanks for the report. Chrome for Android isn't a 1st tier target platform and
we do have a number of known issues with it. If you want, you can head over to
our Jira and file a bug with the version numbers of the relevant pieces. Of
course, you're welcome to submit some pull requests, too!

------
m_st
Wow that Bing Maps example is scrolling smooth! Great work. My company
currently evaluates mobile frameworks and I hope we can include Enyo in the
list of candidates.

------
wanghq
Tried several samples on browsers and seems none of them support back button.
Am I missing anything? This is a must to have for desktop apps.

~~~
samarthwiz
The page doesnt change while your viewing the samples, I believe this is a
feature of enyo, more pages with less HTML, it is all based on JavaScript with
HTML and CSS working in the background to render the buttons and other
widgets.

~~~
unwiredben
We're looking at updating the Sampler with pushstate, or at least setting the
hash to a sample ID to allow bookmarking of samples.

------
malandrew
For reference, what are some of the best apps built in enyo? Is there a
showcase somewhere?

~~~
unwiredben
We've been highlighting apps on our blog, see
<http://blog.enyojs.com/tagged/app-showcase>

------
MrCottrellable
a great javascript framework. Well worth checking out if you haven't already
done so.

------
skat_et_dieu
Enyo is such an easy and amazing framework!

------
mtgx
The Enyo team was hired by Google, right?

~~~
ryanwatkins
A number of the core developers of Enyo were hired by Google - the ones that
had done a bulk of the public commits. But some remain and they're now hiring
to fill those positions.

See <http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/24/3042441/hp-enyo-google>

------
rsanchez1
This is great news. Enyo is a great framework for building apps on mobile and
desktop. I created a Google Reader app using Enyo 2.0 and it is currently
available on the Chrome Web Store. You can check it out here:

<http://sanchezapps.com/touchfeeds>

